# Socionics test



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

Your result: IEE	
These types might also be considered:
EIE	
IEI
EII
These types are not very likely:
ILE	
LIE
ILI
LII
These types are quite unlikely: 
SEE	
ESE
SEI
ESI
these types are extremely unlikely: 
SLE	
LSE
SLI
LSI

_Dafuq am I looking at? To Google!_


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Your result
IEI	

These types might also be considered
EII
ILI
LII

These types are not very likely
IEE
SEI
EIE
ESI

These types are quite unlikely
ILE
SLI
LIE
LSI

These types are extremely unlikely
SEE	
ESE
SLE
LSE


----------



## Amir Khalifah (Mar 18, 2012)

EII	Your result
LII	These types might also be considered
EIE
ESI
LIE	These types are not very likely
LSI
ESE
LSE
IEI	These types are quite unlikely
ILI
IEE
SEI
ILE	these types are extremely unlikely
SLI
SEE
SLE

but could someone explain what this means?


----------



## the_drifter (Feb 24, 2012)

*Test results*

SLI 
SEI
ILI


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

My type was LII/INTj


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

IEI, but I'm INTP... :S


----------



## ellessidil (Aug 5, 2011)

Your Result : IEE


http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/16298-socionics-iee-enfp-extended-type-description.html

Gotta say after reading over the link above that this is pretty much spot on for me. About the only things from the description in that post that aren't true are the last two paragraphs.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

there is a whole bunch of socionics tests here: socionics tests (have to scroll to the bottom)


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

IEE	Your result

EIE	These types might also be considered
IEI
EII

ILE	These types are not very likely
LIE
ILI
LII

SEE	These types are quite unlikely
ESE
SEI
ESI

SLE	these types are extremely unlikely
LSE
SLI
LSI


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

LII Your result

These types might also be considered,
ILI
LIE
ILE

These types are not very likely,

EII
IEI
EIE
LSI

These types are quite unlikely,

IEE
SLI
LSE
SLE

these types are extremely unlikely,

ESI
SEI
ESE
SEE


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Your result: EII (INFj)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

*ILE	Your result*

ILI	These types might also be considered
SLE
SLI

IEE	These types are not very likely
LIE
IEI
LII

SEE	These types are quite unlikely
LSE
SEI
LSI

EIE	these types are extremely unlikely
EII
ESE
ESI


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

*IEE Your result*

IEI These types might also be considered
ILE
ILI 

EIE These types are not very likely
EII
SEE
LIE

SEI These types are quite unlikely
LII
SLE
SLI

ESE these types are extremely unlikely
ESI
LSE
LSI


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

*LII	Your result*

LIE	These types might also be considered
ILI
ILE

EII	These types are not very likely
EIE
IEI
IEE

LSI	These types are quite unlikely
LSE
SLI
SLE

ESI	these types are extremely unlikely
ESE
SEI
SEE


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

No. I am most certainly -not- an ILE.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Promethea said:


> No. I am most certainly -not- an ILE.


That was my first result too. Then I took the test (at least a month later) and scored as an LII, which seemed to fit better. Maybe our moods when we took the test or slight differences in a few answers changed the results. What type do you identify with the most?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

SEE
Your resultSLEThese types might also be consideredIEE ILI IEIThese types are not very likely SEI SLI ILE ESIThese types are quite unlikely LSE EIE ESE LIIthese types are extremely unlikely LSI EII LIE 

I SEE...well actually, I don't.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Result okay, I also get why it mentions SEE or LSE, but why ESE over LSI? -.- Well I'm going to take that as praise for my Fe skills (not). 


SLE
Your result
LSE
These types might also be considered
SEE
 ESE
 SLI
These types are not very likely
LSI
 ILE
 LIE
 SEI
These types are quite unlikely
ESI
 IEE
 EIE
 ILI
these types are extremely unlikely
LII
 IEI
 EII
 


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Test results 
LIIYour resultLIEThese types might also be consideredILI ILE EIIThese types are not very likely EIE IEI LSI IEEThese types are quite unlikely LSE SLI SLE ESIthese types are extremely unlikely ESE SEI SEE 


----------



## NikitaOneill (Jan 8, 2012)

ILE
Your result
LIE
These types might also be considered
ILI
 IEE
 LII
These types are not very likely
EIE
 SLE
 LSE
 IEI
These types are quite unlikely
EII
 SLI
 SEE
 LSI
these types are extremely unlikely
ESE
 SEI
 ESI
 


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Test results
SLEYour resultSLIThese types might also be consideredSEE SEI LSEThese types are not very likely ILE LSI ILI ESEThese types are quite unlikely IEE ESI IEI LIEthese types are extremely unlikely LII EIE EII 


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

*LII Your result*
EII These types might also be considered
LIE
EIE
ILI These types are not very likely
LSI
IEI
ILE
ESI These types are quite unlikely
LSE
IEE
ESE
SLI these types are extremely unlikely
SEI
SLE
SEE


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Somehow the type that has my shadow functions is always "second choice". x3 


IEEYour resultIEIThese types might also be consideredSEE EIE ILEThese types are not very likelySEI EII ILI ESEThese types are quite unlikelySLE LIE ESI SLIthese types are extremely unlikelyLII LSE LSI 


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Somehow the type that has my shadow functions is always "second choice". x3


I had this result as well (IEE, followed by IEI). However, I don't actually know which type is my main and which is my shadow.

Some of the best type descriptions I've seen so far are here: IEE - WSWiki / IEI - WSWiki



But reading these makes me feel like I'm staring at one of those images that flips back and forth depending on how its perceived. So I thought to myself: "How would someone who knows me well be more likely to describe me?" And I keep hitting on themes from the IEI description.



When I encountered this paragraph...


> Interestingly, IEEs may resemble IEIs in their emphasis on individualism and acceptance of others' perspectives. However, IEIs emphasize individuality for much different reasons -- they are not fundamentally disinterested in ideologies and affiliations, and they sometimes preach the virtues of the individual primarily because they wish their presentation in exterior emotional space to be genuinely their own.


...I just stared at it, realizing that I don't actually know why.



However, the MBTI INFJ descriptions just sound far more J-ish than I am.

To put it another way: I'm P as fuck, and the socionics emphasis on INFp being a perceiving dom sounds WAAAY more like me any INFJ description I've read.

I would make a typing thread, but I don't really think socionics is (yet) enough of a part of the forum awareness for it to bear fruit.


----------



## corvus12 (Aug 31, 2012)

Test results
SLIYour resultSLEThese types might also be consideredSEI LSI SEEThese types are not very likelyILI LSE ILE ESIThese types are quite unlikelyIEI ESE LII IEEthese types are extremely unlikelyLIE EII EIE

 


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I meant to take this test during the morning hours, but I had only ten minutes before I had to leave to work, and so I will take it now and come back with my results.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

NVM... I was misled by the title.. This is not the same thread. Bye.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

 ESIYour resultEIIThese types might also be consideredSEI IEI  
I'm not an ISFJ! I'm too lazy and sort of a flashy kind of girl!:shocked:


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

ILIYour resultILEThese types might also be consideredIEI IEE 


Um, nope. No way I'm a Te user (in both MBTI and socionics)


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Test results

ILI	Your result
SLI	These types might also be considered
IEI
SEI
ILE	These types are not very likely
LII
SLE
LSI
IEE	These types are quite unlikely
EII
SEE
ESI
LIE	these types are extremely unlikely
LSE
EIE
ESE


----------

